# Holiday greetings from Heidi!



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Heidi wants to say Merry Christmas and Seasons Greetings to all of her buddies on the GSD forum!


Relaxing in front of the fireplace:











What you lookin' at?











There aren't too many presents yet, but I just have a feeling that they're all for me!


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

How cute! That first pic looks like it came straight out of a catalog.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: VirginiaHow cute! That first pic looks like it came straight out of a catalog.


I was thinking on the same lines. That would make a nice Christmas Card. Beautiful fireplace!
Heidi is such a lovely girl I'm sure Santa will be good to her.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: crabby That would make a nice Christmas Card.


That's what I was thinking! With the words "The stockings were hung by the chimney with care" above it.

I've been keeping my eyes open for GSD XMas cards for next year (in case we do another XMas Card Swap - Maybe we could get more people to join in, too!) so don't be surprised if this picture shows back up again with my name signed inside! (J/K)


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful Pics, I too really like the first one, your fireplace is so cute and so is precious Heidi!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

awe what a beautiful baby!!
Merry Christmas to you too beautiful 
Brady sends slurpie kisses to you and your Family


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Ahhh! How nice. That fire just gives me warm fuzzy's I wanna lay down right next to her! 

Beautiful pics, of a beautiful doggie!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh my Gosh!! I sincerely LOVE your pics, especially the first one. I wish my fireplace worked so I could take nice fuzzy warm pics like that!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

You have a _gorgeous_ Christmas set up and it seems that Heidi is taking full advantage of it. She looks beautiful in front of the fire with all of those lights twinkling.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

great pics


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice comments! Dave took all the pictures and I wish I hadn't sent out my Christmas cards already, because I definitely would have used that first one for a photo Christmas card! 

Heidi loves laying down in front of the fireplace where it's nice and warm. Our house was built in the early 1920s and the neat fireplace was one of the things we really liked about it.

And here's one more of Heidi in her new Christmas outfit (which, as you can see, she really doesn't like!):


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i absolutely love the first photo!!! (& your fireplace)


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Aww, I can feel the warmth!

May I ask where you got the dog bed?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

What nice pics!! And I bet those packages are for her from Santa Paws.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

That is a great fireplace, Heidi looks very content with her bed right infront of it!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Gorgeous girl and gorgeous pics! That first one is perfect. And I too LOVE that fireplace!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Oh. My. GOODNESS!!!







Heidi-sweets being so incredibly, amazingly A-DORABLE







in front of her fireplace and her Christmas tree! Look at her all stretched out and snoozin', too! Eeeeeee!! She can't get any cuter!







I just love seeing her. These are so heartwarming. The lighting in these is soft, warm, and brings her sweetness to the fore! Beauty-ful pics of beauty-ful holiday Heidi!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderi absolutely love the first photo!!! (& your fireplace)


Ditto! Wonderful pics!


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Beautiful pictures! I love the last one - what a sweetie


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Those are beautiflu!!


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Holidays to you. She looks very comfortable under the tree next to the fireplace. I like that second picture.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks like she is not going to let Santa sneak by her. 

Great cozy pictures!

Also looks like her ear injury healed up perfect


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: natalie559May I ask where you got the dog bed?


Hi Natalie, Sorry for the late reply. I just saw this!

I got her bed at Petfood Express. I bought it about 2 years ago, but they have a lot of nice beds there. It looks like they are a local chain though. I looked to see if there was a label, so I could give you the name, but couldn't find one. Sorry!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: AK GSDAlso looks like her ear injury healed up perfect


Thanks for noticing (and remembering!), Becky! Her ear has healed up very nicely. She has a tiny notch at the tip, but it's barely noticeable. I can't believe we came so close to getting half of her ear amputated on the advice of that one vet!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Heidi is such a gorgeous and wonderful girl!!

Karin, 

What a treat to see your beautiful baby and your warm and loving house!!

Very Merry Christmas to you and your whole family!!

Tanya


----------

